# WOW...BIG TIME,,,SCREW UP



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

*Lyft *may have *Screwed Up*, State Labor and Workforce Departments are currently looking into* Lyft being a Employer *of all Drivers within their respective States. It starts with Lyft Pay and Bonus Calculation.* Lyft no longer pays on a direct split of $$$'s charged *(ie: 60/40, 75/25, etc.), essentially the differences in payment for the same services (ie: for the same ride lyft charges $30, one driver makes $20, but another driver may only earn $14 )* These differences make Drivers an Employee of Lyft *and not an Independant per piece or gig worker, *as Lyft once attested to. *Lyft does not show driver what the rider pays.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Let us know how this breaking news works out for you!


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Let us know how this breaking news works out for you!


I would rather be an IC, that employee thing makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm surprised either one of these companies still has a legal team and that they haven't just thrown their hands up and walked out


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm surprised either one of these companies still has a legal team and that they haven't just thrown their hands up and walked out


Billable hours. Sweet gig for a legal firm.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TGK said:


> *Lyft *may have *Screwed Up*, State Labor and Workforce Departments are currently looking into* Lyft being a Employer *of all Drivers within their respective States. It starts with Lyft Pay and Bonus Calculation.* Lyft no longer pays on a direct split of $$$'s charged *(ie: 60/40, 75/25, etc.), essentially the differences in payment for the same services (ie: for the same ride lyft charges $30, one driver makes $20, but another driver may only earn $14 )* These differences make Drivers an Employee of Lyft *and not an Independant per piece or gig worker, *as Lyft once attested to. *Lyft does not show driver what the rider pays.


Wow, that's crazy stuff! When did this start happening?


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Wow, that's crazy stuff! When did this start happening?


I'm not sure when this happened for OP, but I know where: Inside OP's head.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm surprised either one of these companies still has a legal team and that they haven't just thrown their hands up and walked out


I got a ticket in New Jersey.

Over a DOZEN " LAWYERS" CONTACTED ME !

LAWYERS ARE A DIME A DOZEN !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Billable hours. Sweet gig for a legal firm.





tohunt4me said:


> I got a ticket in New Jersey.
> 
> Over a DOZEN " LAWYERS" CONTACTED ME !
> 
> ...


 I know. I was sort of being a smart-ass ... Kind of . . . kind of not. Obviously they're getting paid well and clearly these companies provide them job security. Which is maybe where I was heading with my comment. I mean has either legal team even been able to take a day off in the last 10 years? LoL as soon as either legal team even starts thinking about finally planning a family vacation, U/L are like &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128581;. . . not so fast


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Serious question: is there another employee-employer relationship in the world that primarily pays per mile?

The lack of a stable wage is part of what suggests that you are not the employee but rather a contractor of Lyft. If the rideshare companies paid a guaranteed hourly minimum then maybe the pay structure would suggest a conventional employee contract. I am not saying that rideshare drivers are definitely not employees but the contracts and payment particulars don’t look like any other employee jobs I’ve ever seen.

If Lyft actually became an “employer” they would probably be required to rewrite the contracts in a way that fundamentally changed the pay structure again.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TGK said:


> *Lyft no longer pays on a direct split of $$$'s charged *(ie: 60/40, 75/25, etc.)


You should change your name to "Rip Van Winkle". Have you been sleeping for the last several years and just woke up and discovered this?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Serious question: is there another employee-employer relationship in the world that primarily pays per mile?


The real problem is the blending of various aspects of employee vs contractor.

If they would a) allow us to set our own prices, and b) give us information on all aspects of our business, then we would be true ICs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am not saying that rideshare drivers are definitely not employees but the contracts and payment particulars don't look like any other employee jobs I've ever seen.


Nor does any company I know of let you work for the direct competition.

I don't understand the cry for hourly wages, I dont want uber or lyft telling me when I have to work or even limiting me to when I can.

I want more money per mile. I want to know what rides are going to pay a surge adjustment before I agree to take it. As for per hour pay, I dont understand why this is even a factor.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Billable hours. Sweet gig for a legal firm.


Yea, really. Why walk out on a gig you have almost limitless billing hours!!! Uber/Lyft Lawyers... making bank!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I was guaranteed 80% of the fare. I'm still being paid 80% of the fare, according to the Lyft Chicago rate card. Is there something else going on that Lyft is hiding from us, to cheat us?


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Seamus said:


> just woke up and discovered this?


I know that NY, NJ, PA and other states were told in court that this is how the earning system worked and currently believe that they were purposely given misleading information.


----------



## Mack180 (Aug 17, 2017)

TGK said:


> *Lyft *may have *Screwed Up*, State Labor and Workforce Departments are currently looking into* Lyft being a Employer *of all Drivers within their respective States. It starts with Lyft Pay and Bonus Calculation.* Lyft no longer pays on a direct split of $$$'s charged *(ie: 60/40, 75/25, etc.), essentially the differences in payment for the same services (ie: for the same ride lyft charges $30, one driver makes $20, but another driver may only earn $14 )* These differences make Drivers an Employee of Lyft *and not an Independant per piece or gig worker, *as Lyft once attested to. *Lyft does not show driver what the rider pays.


lyft is a big scam ,
Here is one exemple


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> I was guaranteed 80% of the fare. I'm still being paid 80% of the fare, according to the Lyft Chicago rate card. Is there something else going on that Lyft is hiding from us, to cheat us?


Personal Power Zones means that Lyft are not paying everyone the same. I have long called these discriminatory pay practices. Not to mention, how do you know you're getting 80% of the fare. Lyft hides the rider's cost now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Serious question: is there another employee-employer relationship in the world that primarily pays per mile?


Is there any other independent contractor positions where you can be fired for falling below a certain rating? Is there any other independent contractor who is not allowed to have terms of a contract?


AllenChicago said:


> I was guaranteed 80% of the fare. I'm still being paid 80% of the fare, according to the Lyft Chicago rate card. Is there something else going on that Lyft is hiding from us, to cheat us?


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; that's cute


jlong105 said:


> Personal Power Zones means that Lyft are not paying everyone the same. I have long called these discriminatory pay practices. Not to mention, how do you know you're getting 80% of the fare. Lyft hides the rider's cost now.


You don't know you're getting 80 %. In fact you don't know what percent your getting anymore. However, before they made the API private and before they refused to tell us what they were charging the passenger, it was easily able to be determined that they were in fact not paying is even close to 80%. So since they want to take away any means for us to calculate the percentage we are taking home, we have no choice but to go off the information we had prior to the change


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> 'm still being paid 80% of the fare


Not for at least 5 years, first added Fees (no pay on Fees), then increased the Fees, then paid less on surge, then paid by rate card, then for the most part did away with surge pay, now the* AI* chooses when to pay a ride bonus. *80%???* :laugh:&#129315;&#128579;&#128516;


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> Personal Power Zones means that Lyft are not paying everyone the same. I have long called these discriminatory pay practices. Not to mention, how do you know you're getting 80% of the fare. Lyft hides the rider's cost now.


Here is a copy/paste of the Chicago rate card for passengers.

Initial cost: $1.79.
Service fee: $1.85.
*Price per minute: $0.28.*
*Price per mile: $0.81.*
Minimum fare: $3.
Maximum fare: $400.
Cancellation fee: $5.
I get a $1.43 base + 22.4 cents per minute + 64.8 cents per mile. That's 80% of what the passenger pays per minute/per mile.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Here is a copy/paste of the Chicago rate card for passengers.
> 
> Initial cost: $1.79.
> Service fee: $1.85.
> ...


80% of the base rates not 80% of the fare. I don't even think you can go back and look now at the old breakdowns since they quit showing us what the passenger pays but did you ever take a look at the variable platform fee?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Serious question: is there another employee-employer relationship in the world that primarily pays per mile?
> 
> The lack of a stable wage is part of what suggests that you are not the employee but rather a contractor of Lyft. If the rideshare companies paid a guaranteed hourly minimum then maybe the pay structure would suggest a conventional employee contract. I am not saying that rideshare drivers are definitely not employees but the contracts and payment particulars don't look like any other employee jobs I've ever seen.
> 
> If Lyft actually became an "employer" they would probably be required to rewrite the contracts in a way that fundamentally changed the pay structure again.


U/L provides the instability of a day labor contractor job but maintains iron fisted control over drivers on app activities like an employer. Simple as that.

Tuning the app on and off when you want is really the only control you have.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> 80% of the base rates not 80% of the fare. I don't even think you can go back and look now at the old breakdowns since they quit showing us what the passenger pays but did you ever take a look at the variable platform fee?


After 5 years, I have several people who are regular passengers. I ask them what they paid before they get out of the car, every now and then, just to ensure Lyft isn't pulling a fast one. Occasionally a passenger pays what looks like one of the old, higher "Prime Time" rates, with me not getting any percentage of it. But it's so rare, I don't sweat it.

What's needed is higher fares. Every other form of public conveyance increases its cost at least once per year. Lyft/Uber thinks we drivers are fools....and they might be right.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TGK said:


> I would rather be an IC, that employee thing makes me very uncomfortable.


You have more legal protections and potential benefits as an employee.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> You have more legal protections and potential benefits as an employee


*What America did you wake up in this morning? *
*Only an employers Attorney would spout out such nonsense...*


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TGK said:


> *What America did you wake up in this morning? *
> *Only an employers Attorney would spout out such nonsense...*


Labor laws are "nonsense" to you? Talk about being your own worse enemy....

Regardless, read up and educate yourself. And maybe find a good attorney while you're at it.

https://www.classlawgroup.com/employment/california-labor-law/


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> After 5 years, I have several people who are regular passengers. I ask them what they paid before they get out of the car, every now and then, just to ensure Lyft isn't pulling a fast one. Occasionally a passenger pays what looks like one of the old, higher "Prime Time" rates, with me not getting any percentage of it. But it's so rare, I don't sweat it.
> 
> What's needed is higher fares. Every other form of public conveyance increases its cost at least once per year. Lyft/Uber thinks we drivers are fools....and they might be right.


All my "regular" riders had zero issue cutting the middle man out & using my services off app, pass out cards if they don't use you the 2nd time, unmatch from them so they can get a different non local driver Everytime they obviously don't appreciate your service & would rather reward the illegal predatory app

They pay $5-10+ less I get paid $5-10+ more app gets zero it's called win win mutually beneficial business


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> https://www.classlawgroup.com/employment/california-labor-law/


Most 2017, 2018 & 2019 CA Laws with any Impact are still in *litigation* by Large and Powerful Corporations, as being Unconstitutional, Illegal and/or Antitrust in nature. It will be *MANY* years before anyone will see if they hold true to spirit or become disfigured by Re-writes, Amendments and Statue Removal. Any State can put pen to paper with the best of intentions, but that does not make it the Law of the Land..*.Expect Disappointment.*


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mack180 said:


> lyft is a big scam ,
> Here is one exemple


Yet employee was very nice and efficient with you. Maybe your rider did not tip you


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Serious question: is there another employee-employer relationship in the world that primarily pays per mile?
> 
> The lack of a stable wage is part of what suggests that you are not the employee but rather a contractor of Lyft. If the rideshare companies paid a guaranteed hourly minimum then maybe the pay structure would suggest a conventional employee contract. I am not saying that rideshare drivers are definitely not employees but the contracts and payment particulars don't look like any other employee jobs I've ever seen.
> 
> If Lyft actually became an "employer" they would probably be required to rewrite the contracts in a way that fundamentally changed the pay structure again.


Wage is not a factor in the IC/employee classification. I have consulted on and off for years. I set the rate.
On the other hand, the behaviors exhibited by the principal company are the determining factors.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

It's kinda creepy when they start the conversation by announcing "I am your friend"


----------

